# Ebay coupon offer available tonight $15 coupon for $7



## macfixer01 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi All,
I don't want anyone to get the idea I'm spamming, I'm just mentioning a deal I found online tonight. FYI the offer expires in less than 2 hours. Not a huge deal but if you ever buy anything from Ebay, which I think most of us do, you can save a few bucks...

Groupon has an offer on their website for a $15 Ebay coupon selling for $7. You can find it here:

http://tinyurl.com/3zegzj4


macfixer01


----------

